

Boomtown, USA: An Historical Look at Fracking - benbreen
https://notevenpast.org/historical-perspectives-on-the-fracking-boom/

======
ArkyBeagle
The Oil City referred to is in Louisiana, not the more famous one in Oklahoma
:) The one in Oklahoma had its post office closed in 1930. Road signs still
tell you its name.

